# كيفية تصنيع شامبو العبايات



## mostaghfer (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد طريقة تصنيع شامبو العبايات والملابس الملونة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Raed Haddad (18 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف أصنع شامبو العبايات ولكم جزيل الشكر الإحترام


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

ارجو الرد


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

هل من مجيب


----------

